# Scraper Bar



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello. I just ordered new FallLine Polyurethane skid shoes ( Honda Snow Blower Skid Shoe - Polyurethane Snow Blower Skid Shoes - Fallline ), and I am looking forward to trying them!

I am wondering for the scraper bar if I should stick with an original equipment on the scraper bar or if anyone has better suggestions on better metal or polyurethane scraper bar if that is available?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Just use what came on the machine. If you want to fool with it, the only thing I'd do is put some anti-seize on the bolts/nuts so when you do take it off, it comes off.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the fast reply Jsus! 
I will do that suggestion shortly regarding anti-seize for bolts. 
I am adjusting the shoes and scraper bar on a perfectly flat surface but I always see different schools of thought on how to adjust scraper bars and the shoes.

Any tips?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Stephen0523 said:


> Thanks for the fast reply Jsus!
> I will do that suggestion shortly regarding anti-seize for bolts.
> I am adjusting the shoes and scraper bar on a perfectly flat surface but I always see different schools of thought on how to adjust scraper bars and the shoes.
> 
> Any tips?


I put quarters under the scrapper bar on a level surface, and let the shoes fall to the ground, tighten them. 

But I'm blowing smooth blacktop, so your conditions may differ. There's no one way to set them, every condition is different.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Good rule of thumb is a yardstick or a paint stirrer ... with blower on a level flat surface, just place it under the bucket lower edge (scrapper bar) and loosen the side skid shoes, drop them flush with the ground, and re-tighten them. Of course, if you have gravel drive or such, use common sense and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Good tip Sneaker, would the scraper bar be at the highest or lowest setting?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i use a piece of cardboard, set the bucket pedal to the middle position and drop the skid shoes to a level surface and tighten. depends on your driveway surface.

if the blower pulls one side or the other , then one shoe is dragging more than the other. or the bar is not properly adjusted and scraping on one side. 

i buy my bars from boats.net for 40 bucks for a 28 inch. i guess you could make your own if you could have someone cut a piece of metal and drill some holes. i was thinking about that.

also , make sure your tracks are properly adjusted if you have tracks.


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

Stephen0523 said:


> I always see different schools of thought on how to adjust scraper bars and the shoes.
> Any tips?


If anything, erring on the side of caution with a larger clearance will save both your auger housing and your auger teeth from unnecessary wear.

You can adjust them very low if you have nice flat pavement/sidewalk transitions. If you have uneven pavement or sharp changes in angle at the end of driveway, the suggestion of a paint stir stick (around 1/4") is good. 

If you have any kind of gravel or broken terrain, you'll want to adjust much higher.

The manual for the older HS models is available here. The scraper/skid shoe adjustment is listed on page 50 (of the manual, not the PDF).


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Great tips all, when the new Poly side skid shoes come in, I will install and send pics to help other users!
I Googled stainless scraper bars, but not much out there.


----------

